# Netherlands - how to understand the clock reset and expiring passports



## ByronCoet (2 mo ago)

Hi,

My goal is get my Dutch passport and nationality again
From what I have read I have not lost my nationality, but its confusing with the 13 / 10 year clock resets.

Background

My mother is Dutch with a Dutch passport and citizenship. Please note she has passed away.
She arranged a Dutch passport for me when I was younger which expired.

I would like to enquire on the best and shortest path to acquiring my Dutch passport and Dutch citizenship?
My old Dutch passport was issued on the 14th December 1987 and expired on the 14th December 1992.

I lived in the EU from 3rd Oct 2004 until 9 June 2009 (4.5 years)
I then left to live in Australia
I then returned to the UK 13 Nov 2010 and left 7 Oct 2012 (1.9 years )

I was born on the 6th July 1965.
I was born in South Africa and hold South African nationality.

Am I still a Dutch national and can I immediately apply for my Dutch passport again?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

One usually does not lose one's citizenship even if one's passport expires. Once a citizen, always a citizen (unless one has to give it up to acquire a different citizenship)

What passport did you use to live in the UK and Australia? South African?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

*Search Results*
*Featured snippet from the web*
*South Africa has allowed dual nationality since 1994 with restrictions*. Persons who acquire another nationality must apply for permission to be dual nationals before they acquire another nationality. Minor children, under the age of eighteen are also required to apply for an exemption if they hold dual nationality.

*South African nationality law - Wikipedia*


----------

